# CleanYourCar EP800 compact rotary polisher review - part 1



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

received my new rotary from Tim @ CleanYourCar today, and as its a new model just realsed i thought i'd do a review on it. first up, some pics to show the size and design and a short video to show how much noise it makes at various speeds.

comes supplied a nicely designed bag with the polisher snug inside;



















with my flexipads 75mm backing plate fitted (standard M14 thread on this machine);




























and with the supplied 5" flexpads backing plate fitted;



















has some good flex to it, so should be good on curvy panels;










speeds shown;










speeds in rpm incraments from 700rpm - 2500rpm;










speed wheel on back of machine;










short video to demonstrate noise volume;

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh18/fiestadetailer/?action=view&current=008-24.mp4

bit quieter than my kestrel sim180 i'd say..

and a few other pics;



















more info can be found here

part 2 to follow when ive given it a go :thumb:

kev


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

looks good, my rotary packed up at the weekend and really like the look of this as its lighter/compact compared to mine. looking forward to hearing how it goes

cheers
lew


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks good - what's the weight?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

2kg


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks good Kev I will bring my cars up next week and you can demonstrate it to me on every panel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

turboyamaha said:


> Looks good Kev I will bring my cars up next week and you can demonstrate it to me on every panel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cheers Dave, if you want


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

looks very good, im really stuck between this and the dodo spin doctor at the moment


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like a cracking piece of kit. Canvas bag looks very neat.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Phisp said:


> Looks like a cracking piece of kit. Canvas bag looks very neat.


it is, fancy one of these though;

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/cleanyourcar-polisher-kit-bag/prod_824.html


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice piece of kit and thanks for posting up the pix. Looks perfect for the tighter areas that a bigger rotary can't get to. :buffer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

good review kev look forward to pt 2,ill be giving mine a workout on saturday morning on some scratches on the boss's car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> good review kev look forward to pt 2,ill be giving mine a workout on saturday morning on some scratches on the boss's car :thumb:


look forward to seeing what it can do as it'll be a few weeks before i use mine


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Nice piece of kit and thanks for posting up the pix. Looks perfect for the tighter areas that a bigger rotary can't get to. :buffer:


indeed, got it mainly as my other one was too heavy after a while and its a better start speed than the spin doctor...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> look forward to seeing what it can do as it'll be a few weeks before i use mine


 ill try get a couple of pic's up if you like mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would be cool, cheers


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

I was waiting for this to be released but picked up a Chicago in the sales section so will give it a miss I expect, good part 1 Kev and looking forward to part 2 :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> I was waiting for this to be released but picked up a Chicago in the sales section so will give it a miss I expect, good part 1 Kev and looking forward to part 2 :thumb:


Chicago is still very good - I've had one about twelve months or so and its been great. :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice one Kev thanks for that, looks like a bit of kit for me in the summer :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey thanks for the sound clip Kev, noise can be an issue when working at home, especially for long periods of time as I dont want to upset any neighbours, I think I`m quite taken with this machine and it`s a the top of the shopping list :thumb:

Looking forward to part 2 . . .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

O`Neil said:


> Hey thanks for the sound clip Kev, noise can be an issue when working at home, especially for long periods of time as I dont want to upset any neighbours, I think I`m quite taken with this machine and it`s a the top of the shopping list :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to part 2 . . .


same here - also got some ear plugs


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting Kev mate.

Really interested in this, especially due to the size, the Millwaukee looks massive compared to this... hmmm!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no worries


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm looking forward to see that toy in action


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ercapoccia said:


> I'm looking forward to see that toy in action


believe me, I'm itching to give it a go


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Kev, glad you are pleased so far. Blood sweat and tears went into that so it's nice to see her out and about :lol:


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

hhmmmmm group buy? hint hint lol


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice review. Polisher looks good as well


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

prokopas said:


> Nice review. Polisher looks good as well


thanks 



CleanYourCar said:


> Thanks Kev, glad you are pleased so far. Blood sweat and tears went into that so it's nice to see her out and about :lol:


cheers again for speedy delivery tim - if it performs as good as it looks and as nice as it feels to hold, it'll be a winner


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any idea when it'll get used Kev?

Like I said in the other thread, according to the stats it's lighter than a Chicago, which is impressive if true. I think the size has helped on that side of things.

Also is there any machines with a lower start speed than 700? I can't remember if there was.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

in a few weeks gally - when I've got some time off work 
don't recall seeing a rotary with a lower start speed tbh..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think you're right.

He's really listened to what people want I have to be honest.

Even looking for faults i'm struggling to see any, looks like a fantastic machine, okay it's not as pretty and as expensive looking as a CP but it's not meant to be.

I really like it. What small backing plate did you go for mate?

I notice there are 2 on CYC. Was it from somewhere else? I like the look of it.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-rotary-backing-plates-cat10.html ???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

already had the flexipads 75mm one - got that when I got my kestrel rotary 
will see what the large backing plate is like, if it's good (tim said it is), then I won't bother with a 3m one


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I have a large one here aswell if I don't like the standard one. I'll order up that smaller one, looks nice.

Well think my minds made up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

gally said:


> Any idea when it'll get used Kev?
> 
> Like I said in the other thread, according to the stats it's lighter than a Chicago, which is impressive if true. I think the size has helped on that side of things.
> 
> Also is there any machines with a lower start speed than 700? I can't remember if there was.





-Kev- said:


> in a few weeks gally - when I've got some time off work
> don't recall seeing a rotary with a lower start speed tbh..


Makita & Flex PE14-2 150 both have lower start speeds ... a lot more outlay though for 100rpm difference. I think the CYC rotary will become a very popular machine over time :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a metabo rotary, but im tempted to buy this one cause its cheap and i would like to try it out

group buy tim group buy :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

gally said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> He's really listened to what people want I have to be honest.
> 
> ...


The one that comes with it isn't by Flexipads, but called 'FlexEdge' as it has a really soft edge for extra control. It's really high quality so no need to jump in and buy anything else. We could have gone for a much cheaper plate with the polisher but thought that was worth the extra.

For the 3" plate the one that we sell:

I can't link to it, but it looks like this in the same section as the machine. Not important, but I think it looks good also.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Looks ilke a great piece of kit, I'd be interested in a group buy or a deal which also includes the 3inch backing plate and pads.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

this is looking good think i might have to get me one


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

rich1880 said:


> Looks ilke a great piece of kit, I'd be interested in a group buy or a deal which also includes the 3inch backing plate and pads.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Does it have electronic speed controller?

Daz.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Razzzle said:


> Does it have electronic speed controller?
> 
> Daz.


hmm.. does'nt say in the blurb on CYC..


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

it does :thumb:

Or as they call it an 'advanced built-in load-sensing control module' which adjusts the power to maintain a constant output speed.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Tim :thumb:
what are you thoughts on the new pads in comparason to the CG hex logics, as they look similar?.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice review Kev :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I actually think they are better. 

They are from the same place as the Megs. Solo diamond pads, but 6" and the full range from cut to finish. The actual foams are top quality. They are durable and the self centering is always a bonus as it helps keep the backing plate away from the paint.

We also have a full set of flat pads with the same foams to launch for use with the DA's.

Tim


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

think i'll be having some off you soon


----------



## ARman (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, good review. Maybe I'll buy it in near future. :buffer:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice pics Kev! Looking forward to part two to see how it really goes!


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> in a few weeks gally - when I've got some time off work
> .


I'm confused, don't you detail for a living then?

Simpsons !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nope - at what point has my profile said that?...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

opened mine before,very compact very light and a great little bag will take up no room what so ever :thumb:


----------



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all.

I'm new here although I've been lurking around reading for a while. Basically i've been polishing by hand using SRP and various Meguiars polishes and glazes, but with having a black car and the microscratches and swirls that come with it, I've finally come around to purchasing a machine polisher.

I have a couple of questions regarding the EP800 as it seems to be the best bet from what I've been reading

-will it be suitable for a beginner like me? I've never used any machine polisher
-am I better off getting a DA as a first machine polisher, rather than rotary
-I will be purchasing it with a polish kit, is there anything else I need apart from this? Also, which one would be the best for me - the Mezerna or Gtechniq?
-another point - how long will these 325ml bottles of polish last, and the same question for the pads - I may aswell get combined delivery if im going to need new materials after a car or two?


Many thanks in advance!


James


----------



## KADVR6 (Mar 16, 2008)

mate bought one of these last week and i was using it today and its a lovely rotary as it just feels sooo balanced, 

only thing i did not like was having the speed controller at the back of the rotary like the DAS-6, think it would have been better positioned on top of the machine so you can see your speed easier, apart from that looks like i will be getting one very very soon, just going to sell me DAS-6 first

karl


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

have'nt forgotten about this - just not had chance to give it a good go on my car yet, will be ASAP though


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JM93 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm new here although I've been lurking around reading for a while. Basically i've been polishing by hand using SRP and various Meguiars polishes and glazes, but with having a black car and the microscratches and swirls that come with it, I've finally come around to purchasing a machine polisher.
> 
> ...


Hi James,
yes a rotary is fine for a newbie with plenty of practise on a scrap panel first - be sure to read DaveKG's guide as well. how long the polishes last depends on alot of variables so hard to say really. pads are washable so should last a fair while. make sure to get some 3m tape for the trim as well


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a powerful Flex rotary with 1500W power input and a 1000W output. This one has only one power rating and it is lower than these both. I know a DA with 800w motor is powerful since it isn't forced action, but how about 800w in a rotary? Although it regulates the speed, doesn't it burn out or stop under corrective pressure?


----------

